# What cover scent do u folks use??



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

A close friend of mine traps and he said that he uses fox urine for reason that the yote will come and try to chase the smaller dawg off.

What do you use?


----------



## FoxSniper (Feb 1, 2010)

I just use the orange bottle of evolve 3 i bow hunt a lot and have never had a deer blow, and i like to get close and personal LOL


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't use anything. I just keep the wind in my favor as much as possible. I don't buy into the whole scent lok stuff (read too many studies), field spray, shampoo, etc.


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I use dead downwind evolve 3.I'd recommend it.


----------



## JAKEAZ (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont use anything at least not yet, My first hunt was a few days ago and was able to call in 3 coyotes like the one of the other posters said i just use the wind the going to come in down wind and you just need to put youself in a positition where when and if it smells you it will be too late.


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

use the wind. it is always cheaper.


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

If you catch yourself having to depend on cover scents to hunt coyotes then odds are you are not hunting the way you should. If there is one thing you cant fool it's a coyotes nose. Play the wind and set up with the least likely odds of getting busted. The best way to learn this is to take three of you best cover scents and set up without paying any attentiion to the wind and call up a few coyotes. This will give you the education of your life, lol. I had a friend who was a life long deer hunter who had every cover scent known to man and he called me one day and asked me the same question. I had the same response and he really didnt believe me. Well after getting busted 4 or 5 time, he completely changed his approach to hunting coyotes. He couldnt believe how well a coyotes smelling capabilities were. Using cover scent is not a bad thing at all. I actually feel that it's an advantage if you take the time to use it, but to reley on it as a fail safe is a mistake. I have seen it confuse them from time to time keeping them around a little longer which is a definate advantage, but completely eliminating human scent from a coyotes nose is almost impossible. Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

I have killed over 100 deer with a bow, 50+ hogs with a bow, and kill a bunch of yotes each year (called in).
I use no cover scent. Never have. I hunt the wind and say a "prayer" for 25 years its worked, no reason to change now. HaHA.


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

I used to use fox urine for cover scent. (works good) Once hunting in Arkansas I was sitting in a low spot with my back against a dirt road and had a red fox jump in right beside me it was a once in a life time experience.. I assume he had smelled the fox scent I had sprayed around me and could'nt resist. He came in from the road or from behind me. Anyway it startled him as much as it did me. I managed to get a shot off at him on the run with my crossbow but didn't connect. LOL!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

No cover scent here. When I deer hunt I usually hose down with scent-a-way, but when I am jumping from stand to stand every 25 mins looking for dogs, I don't bother. I just hope and pray that the wind cooperates.


----------



## CoyoteCraze (Feb 5, 2010)

Save your money and just watch the wind!!! A german shepard can sniff out a pound of cocaine submerged in a barrel of gasoline so I really don't think alittle cover scent is going to help matters. I tried cover scents and scent killers when I first started off and all it did was make me complacent and lazy when it came to using the wind plus I still had coyotes winding me!!!


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

Use the wind when hunting, but I use skunk essence when trapping coyotes.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

autumnrider said:


> A close friend of mine traps and he said that he uses fox urine for reason that the yote will come and try to chase the smaller dawg off.
> 
> What do you use?


I am not a big proponent of cover scents. Like most of the other guys here, I hunt into the wind. It is your best bet you will have your best results this way. I never really had the urge to smell like fox urine, call me crazy. I do however usually keep a small spray bottle of Wildlife Research Scent Killer in my bag. Here in West Texas the winds tend to shift direction quite suddenly. I have been at a setup for an hour and had the wind blow from all 4 directions. When that happens I will sometimes spray down with the Scent Killer. It does not smell like urine or estrous or whatever. It kind of smells like damp deteriorating foliage like gathers up at the base of a big oak tree and the like. Don't know if it helps, I certainly don't think it hurts. I very seldom use it but it's there in the bag if I want to.


----------

